# Movistar landline voicemail



## Saskiafinleywaffles (Aug 5, 2015)

Does anyone know the procedure to change Movistar landline voicemail instructions to English. I have tried the following but doesn't seem to work

1. Pick up the phone and wait for the automated message to start.
2. Press '1' to access the language change mode
3. Press '4' for English (there are several other languages to choose from)
4. Enter your personal PIN code (initially set to '0000' until you change it)
5. Press '3' , press '1', then finally press '1' to make the changes take effect, and replace the phone


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi. They speak soooooo fast on the Movistar automated line!!!! About a year ago I had troubles and had to call them and couldn't for the life of me understand them, as my Spanish was pretty limited at the time. What I did is ask one of my Spanish neighbours to come over and call for me, work through the prompts, talk to the tech and check the equipment with the tech. Then they sent someone over to my apt. Do you have a neighbour who could do this for you?


----------



## Saskiafinleywaffles (Aug 5, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Hi. They speak soooooo fast on the Movistar automated line!!!! About a year ago I had troubles and had to call them and couldn't for the life of me understand them, as my Spanish was pretty limited at the time. What I did is ask one of my Spanish neighbours to come over and call for me, work through the prompts, talk to the tech and check the equipment with the tech. Then they sent someone over to my apt. Do you have a neighbour who could do this for you?


Problem solved, used Twitter and they fixed it remotely even though they scheduled an engineer to come and fix it this afternoon. I have to admit I was impressed even though Twitter response was slow.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Great news! Congrats. I too was impressed by their service.


----------

